# Dịch vụ xóa bỏ nếp nhăn vùng mắt công nghệ hifu an toàn



## Ngô Nguyên Trường Huy (20/11/19)

Trẻ hóa da công nghệ HIFU, xóa bỏ nếp nhăn vùng mắt công nghệ HIFU là những cụm từ khá phổ biến hiện nay và được chị em truyền tai nhau như một “bí kíp” làm đẹp thời hiện đại.  Công nghệ HIFU là gì mà có sức ảnh hưởng ghê gớm đến vậy, và xóa nhăn vùng mắt, trẻ hóa da công nghệ HIFU ở đâu mới thật sự an toàn uy tín thì hôm nay chúng ta cùng nhau tìm hiểu nhé.

*Công nghệ HIFU và dịch vụ xóa bỏ nếp nhăn vùng mắt là gì?*
Nhiều chị em đã từng nghe qua về công nghệ trẻ hóa da, xóa bỏ nếp nhăn vùng mắt, vết chân chim,.. mang tên HIFU. Tuy nhiên cụ thể công nghệ trên là gì và chúng có gì đặc biệt?  HIFU chính là công nghệ sử dụng sóng siêu âm hội tụ cường độ cao đi tận sâu vào lớp hạ bì khoảng 3.0 – 4.5mm phát tán năng lượng và làm săn gọn mô cơ nhẹ nhàng. Đồng thời, cải thiện rãnh nhăn, nếp nhăn, làm đầy da, giúp da căng trẻ và mịn màng hơn.



Nhiều chị em cũng thắc mắc, xóa nhăn vùng mắt công nghệ HIFU phù hợp với đối tượng nào và có hạn chế gì không? Thường phụ nữ sau 30 giai đoạn lão hóa diễn ra mạnh mẽ và xuất hiện nhiều nếp nhăn, da chảy xệ, đây cũng là đối tượng chính nên sử dụng trẻ hóa da công nghệ HIFU. Xóa bỏ nếp nhăn vùng mắt, căng da,... với công nghệ HIFU là phương pháp làm đẹp không phẫu thuật, không đau đớn và cũng không sợ biến chứng thế nên không có giới hạn đặc biệt nào với HIFU trừ phụ nữ mang thai và người tiểu đường.

*Xóa bỏ nếp nhăn vùng mắt công nghệ HIFU có điểm gì nổi bật?*

HIFU có khả năng xóa nếp nhăn khá tốt: Theo đó, công nghệ trên giúp hồi sinh các collagen đứt gãy, từ đó có tác dụng xóa nhăn vùng mắt, ở rãnh mũi, khóe miệng, vết chân chim.
Trẻ hóa da ở tầng sâu từ bên trong: Với nguyên lý tác động đến tầng sâu của lớp hạ bì và tăng sinh collagen cũng như elastin giúp tăng độ đàn hồi cho làn da cũng như giúp da tươi sáng và hồng hào, căng mịn hơn.
Xóa nhăn vùng mắt công nghệ HIFU được thực hiện nhẹ nhàng, không tốn quá nhiều thời gian, không cần nghỉ dưỡng nhiều, an toàn hiệu quả và không xâm lấn.
*Ở đâu xóa bỏ nếp nhăn vùng mắt công nghệ HIFU an toàn uy tín?*
Có thể nói công nghệ trẻ hoá da HIFU giúp cải thiện nhiều vấn đề trên da mà điển hình là xóa bỏ nếp nhăn vùng mắt, khóe miệng, nếp nhăn lão hóa. Đồng thời, khả năng nâng cơ và căng da giúp phái đẹp sở hữu làn da đẹp cuốn hút lâu dài. Tuy nhiên với nhu cầu làm đẹp bằng công nghệ HIFU tăng cao, nhiều cơ sở thẩm mỹ trá hình cũng “ăn theo” và làm chị em không biết chọn lựa nơi nào để tin tưởng. Một số cách sau đây sẽ giúp chị em chọn được Thẩm mỹ viện uy tín:


Nên lựa chọn viện thẩm mỹ có uy tín, có đầy đủ năng lực pháp lý và có chứng nhận của Cục y tế
Máy móc công nghệ HIFU toàn bộ được nhập khẩu từ Hàn Quốc sẽ đảm bảo máy chuẩn và được  FDA Hoa Kỳ kiểm định và chứng nhận hiệu quả cũng như an toàn cho sức khỏe người sử dụng.
Nên chọn viện thẩm mỹ với đội ngũ bác sĩ, nhân viên tư vấn tận tình và chuyên nghiệp và cũng nên kết hợp tham khảo một số feedback của những chị em từng có kinh nghiệm nhé.
Mỗi một khoảng chi phí bỏ ra đều đem lại một giá trị xứng đáng, đừng vì tiết kiệm tiền mà dùng các sản phẩm cấp tốc như kem, mỹ phẩm bôi ngoài da, chỉ được hiệu quả tức thời mà để lại hậu quả thêm nặng nề về sau. Xóa bỏ nếp nhăn vùng mắt với công nghệ HIFU tuyệt đối an toàn, và duy trì kết quả lâu dài.


----------

